# tightvnc and modular x11 [SOLVED]

## bigbob73

Has anybody had any luck running tightvnc with the new modular x11?  I finally got it to build, but it bombs out with the following error...

Couldn't start Xvnc; trying default font path.

Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.

Couldn't start Xvnc process.

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

01/03/06 08:23:10 Xvnc version TightVNC-1.3dev7

01/03/06 08:23:10 Copyright (C) 2000-2003 Constantin Kaplinsky

01/03/06 08:23:10 Copyright (C) 1999 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge

01/03/06 08:23:10 All Rights Reserved.

01/03/06 08:23:10 See http://www.tightvnc.com/ for information on TightVNC

01/03/06 08:23:10 Desktop name 'X' (mauller:1)

01/03/06 08:23:10 Protocol versions supported: 3.7t, 3.7, 3.3

01/03/06 08:23:10 Listening for VNC connections on TCP port 5901

01/03/06 08:23:10 Listening for HTTP connections on TCP port 5801

01/03/06 08:23:10   URL http://mauller:5801

Font directory '/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/' not found - ignoring

Font directory '/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/' not found - ignoring

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

01/03/06 08:23:11 Xvnc version TightVNC-1.3dev7

01/03/06 08:23:11 Copyright (C) 2000-2003 Constantin Kaplinsky

01/03/06 08:23:11 Copyright (C) 1999 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge

01/03/06 08:23:11 All Rights Reserved.

01/03/06 08:23:11 See http://www.tightvnc.com/ for information on TightVNC

01/03/06 08:23:11 Desktop name 'X' (mauller:1)

01/03/06 08:23:11 Protocol versions supported: 3.7t, 3.7, 3.3

01/03/06 08:23:11 Listening for VNC connections on TCP port 5901

01/03/06 08:23:11 Listening for HTTP connections on TCP port 5801

01/03/06 08:23:11   URL http://mauller:5801

Font directory '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/' not found - ignoring

Font directory '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/' not found - ignoring

Font directory '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/' not found - ignoring

Font directory '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/' not found - ignoring

Font directory '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/' not found - ignoring

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'

bigbob

----------

## bigbob73

OK.  all you have to do is open /usr/bin/vncserver in a text editor and change the font paths to /usr/share/fonts/* and change the path for rgb to /usr/share/X11/rgb.  everything should work then.   :Smile: 

----------

## dolcraith

I've modified /usr/bin/vncserver and replaced the font paths and rgb paths with their respective values but i still get 

Couldn't start Xvnc; trying default font path.

Please set correct fontPath in the vncserver script.

Couldn't start Xvnc process.

Any hints?

----------

## sarah_t_s

Got exactly the same issue here. Anyone have ideas?

----------

## grimm26

I got the same issue before I went to modular X.  However, this topic is marked solved, so no one is going to look at it.

----------

## bigbob73

 *grimm26 wrote:*   

> I got the same issue before I went to modular X.  However, this topic is marked solved, so no one is going to look at it.

 

the fix in the second post fixed my problem.  This is only a fix for tightvnc.  don't know about any others.

----------

## cwng

The fix depends on whether you are using the fontxerver.  Iam, so the ncserver should only go to "unix:/-1" for font.

So, open up /usr/bin/vncserver, and comment out any line containing "$fontPath = ..." that is not "unix:/-1".

If you don't use fontserver, then look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and use the same font path in /usr/bin/vncserver as in xorg.conf.

Hope this helps.

----------

